# Best Seat Bag ??



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

Tried the search and didn't help. So what is your ideal of the best seat bag?
Thanks Joe


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Jandd has some on clearance for about $6 and these are solid bags. I use one of their frame bags, seat bags, and a tire bag II now. Quality stuff and cool guys to talk to.

Here is the bag I a referring to:
http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FMMW2NDS


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

I have the Topeak seat bag with the quick-click connector-
http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/AeroWedgePack_DX_medium 
The bag goes on and off the bike really quickly which is important to me when im putting the bike in and out of the bike stand (bag gets in the way when clamping the stand to the seat post). Plus if im using the camelback, i can easily leave the seat bag home. I had a different one with the straps that go on the seat rails and it was pain putting it on and taking it off and the bag moved around alot on the trails. The topeak locks in place and doesnt move. Plus it has waterproof zippers.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

BigRuckus said:


> I have the Topeak seat bag with the quick-click connector-
> http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/AeroWedgePack_DX_medium
> The bag goes on and off the bike really quickly which is important to me when im putting the bike in and out of the bike stand (bag gets in the way when clamping the stand to the seat post). Plus if im using the camelback, i can easily leave the seat bag home. I had a different one with the straps that go on the seat rails and it was pain putting it on and taking it off and the bag moved around alot on the trails. The topeak locks in place and doesnt move. Plus it has waterproof zippers.


I found a couple of the Topeaks at REI scratch and dent sale with broken clips, picked one up for $2. Jury rigged it with a zip tie under the clip mounting plate. It's awesome. PLENTY big (iphone, clifbar, Crank Bros mini-pump, mini tool, patch kit), and absurdly big if you unzip the expandable part (add a tube to the list). Great for no backpack days.
PS. I thought the rubber Topeak logo was silly and removed it. The bag has a great profile. Just beware your clip may break but it's easily jury rigged.


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

I was wanting a Topeak wedge bag but after reading the reviews on here I thought they were junk, might have to try one for myself and see.
Thanks guys


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

A camelback carries much more stuff, I tried the seat bag, it just doesn't hold enough stuff.. you can never have enough stuff, the one thing you left behind is the thing you need the most on the day you left it behind. good luck


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I prefer the kind that is held on with straps and velcro, not the fixed kind. Even tho I run tubeless, I always carry a spare tube in there in case me or someone else needs it, a Leatherman with long nose pliers for cactus spines and a knife blade to slit cougar throat, and a multi tool. That way I have always got those basic necessities. I put everything else in my Camelbak, of which I have a small and a large one depending on the length of ride...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I like the Lezyne L-Caddy. Narrow but tall, with little compartments to separate items so they don't rattle.


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

manabiker said:


> A camelback carries much more stuff, I tried the seat bag, it just doesn't hold enough stuff.. you can never have enough stuff, the one thing you left behind is the thing you need the most on the day you left it behind. good luck


You sound like the perfect riding partner for those of us who prefer to not carry much of anything.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

manabiker said:


> A camelback carries much more stuff, I tried the seat bag, it just doesn't hold enough stuff.. you can never have enough stuff, the one thing you left behind is the thing you need the most on the day you left it behind. good luck


You can pack a ton in a small seat bag, and strap other stuff to your bike. I try with all my might to not carry a backpack. Even on very long rides, I use 2-3 larger water bottles in cages, strap tubes to my stem and seat post, tie a rain jacket and/or extra shirt to my handle bars, pump on bottle cage bosses, and keep all tools, spare parts, etc. in the seat bag.

I'd say I have a small size seat bag...I have a chain breaker, small multi-tool, loose allens from 1.5mm through 8mm, mini phillips and flat screwdriver, extra chain links, extra power links, small bottle of chain lube, 2 tire levers, rag, patch kit, extra valve stems/cores, T25 torx wrench, CO2 inflator (the cartridge usually goes in a pocket), brake pad seperator, chainring nut tool, and other small odds and ends. It fits extremely tight, but it fits. (The bag I've got is awesome, but I have no idea what brand it is. I really want another one.) I really can't think of needing anything else unless something catastrophic happens...at least I haven't needed anything else yet. I have strapped a first aid kit to my frame before, but I typically let a friend carry that in their back pack.

If I need a bunch of food. I typicall double stack seat bags, and put my lunch in a larger cheap seat bag that doesn't need the burliness of the bag that carries my tools.


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

gearwhine said:


> Even on very long rides, I use 2-3 larger water bottles in cages, strap tubes to my stem and seat post, tie a rain jacket and/or extra shirt to my handle bars, pump on bottle cage bosses, and keep all tools, spare parts, etc. in the seat bag.
> 
> I'd say I have a small size seat bag...I have a chain breaker, small multi-tool, loose allens from 1.5mm through 8mm, mini phillips and flat screwdriver, extra chain links, extra power links, small bottle of chain lube, 2 tire levers, rag, patch kit, extra valve stems/cores, T25 torx wrench, CO2 inflator (the cartridge usually goes in a pocket), brake pad seperator, chainring nut tool, and other small odds and ends.


Somewhat off topic, but it sounds like you could do quite a bit of consolidation there. The chain breaker, loose allens, philips & flat screwdrivers, and torx wrench could all be accommodated on even a modest multi tool. The valve stems are redundant if you already are carrying extra tubes, second tire lever is unnecessary (or possibly any depending on your multi tool), C02 is completely unnecessary if you have a pump already, and I'm not even sure what a chainring nut tool is but I'm sure I've never needed one.

I'm all for over preparedness when it matters, but I'd rather be prepared for a wider variety of problems than carry redundant gear.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

brassnipples said:


> Somewhat off topic, but it sounds like you could do quite a bit of consolidation there. The chain breaker, loose allens, philips & flat screwdrivers, and torx wrench could all be accommodated on even a modest multi tool. The valve stems are redundant if you already are carrying extra tubes, second tire lever is unnecessary (or possibly any depending on your multi tool), C02 is completely unnecessary if you have a pump already, and I'm not even sure what a chainring nut tool is but I'm sure I've never needed one.
> 
> I'm all for over preparedness when it matters, but I'd rather be prepared for a wider variety of problems than carry redundant gear.


I've got a different opinion. I try to pack minimally, but I think about what I bring.

Tools are different for everyone. I hate multi tools, and somtimes having two of the same size is extremely helpful, hence me getting a small multi tool to accompany the loose bits. There are actually a few places that larger multi tools can't fit anyway, or just become a major hassle.

Chain breaker...so small it doesn't matter, and I've never used a multi tool chain breaker that works nearly as well or quick as a specific one.

Small screwdrivers...they are smaller than the ones on the multi-tool. The small flat head is probabaly the most used item in my bag.

I run tubless. Extra valves are worhwhile if one breaks...i can pop a new one in and reseat with CO2. If stuff gets worse (or the bead doesn't seat as planned) I throw a tube in. Valve cores are just usefull no matter what...o-ring failure, etc.

I've been in enough situations where all of this has become useful. I have added to it as I experience more, remove as required too. I don't expect just one failure on a ride, I don't expect to not lose anything (I always lose stuff), and I sure as hell don't expect my friends to have anything I need. If something breaks...I'm typically prepared for it to break again on that ride.

To each their own...I don't find any of my gear redundant, especially when it all still fits in my seat bag.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

My Sette Slik Paks are holding up as well as any of the more premium brand bags that I have used in the past. They will all eventually tear or start to come apart at the seams after you hit enough bumps. I also prefer bags that use straps instead of those plastic quick release things because I have had the plastic get brittle and crack in colder temperatures.

I like to keep the essentials in my seatbag; tube, patch kit, tire levers, multi-tool w/ chain tool, spare power link, and a pump strapped to the frame. This way I can just hop on the bike and go and not have to worry about carrying a backpack. On longer rides, I will wear a pack with extra water, additional tools, etc.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

+1 on the Jannd bags. Never had one fail on me yet!


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

gearwhine said:


> I've got a different opinion. I try to pack minimally, but I think about what I bring.
> ...
> To each their own...I don't find any of my gear redundant, especially when it all still fits in my seat bag.


I totally respect the "prepare for anything" mindset (it's actually my brains default setting), but would argue that you aren't exactly a minimalist (which I try to strive for). I can be obsessive about every item that I carry, to the point that I've made spreadsheets, so I love getting a peek at other peoples' ideas and experiences with packing.

Just as an example of how I'd approach it; it would be hard to conjure up a plausible situation where carrying only the tubes (2), pump, and patches would prevent a ride from finishing. It would take the failure of the tubeless setup on both wheels and a catastrophic tube failure before you'd be in any real trouble. I would argue that the CO2 is nothing more than a convenience (that takes up an appreciable amount of space and weight, especially if you carry extra cartridges) and the valve stems are a third layer of redundancy on a part that's unlikely to fail.

Again, I'm not knocking the mindset of preparing for the worst, I've carried and had to use an extra set of pedals before, but applying the minimalists eye can really lighten the load and still leave you prepared for the most plausible situations.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

brassnipples said:


> I totally respect the "prepare for anything" mindset (it's actually my brains default setting), but would argue that you aren't exactly a minimalist (which I try to strive for). I can be obsessive about every item that I carry, to the point that I've made spreadsheets, so I love getting a peek at other peoples' ideas and experiences with packing.


ha...I am no where near a minimalist...I TRY to pack minimally...but as you see...I don't. I don't worry about an extra pound of useful things on my bike...the extra grams of some allen keys, valve stems, etc....whatever.

I probabaly carry just as much ***** as someone with a full backpack...just without a backpack.

I think your minimalism is nearing obsesseive with spreadsheets!

And as far as conveniece goes...I need it. I'm always the one everyone is waiting for before a ride, I get ready really slowly. I need to be that guy to fix problems quick to make up for my lazy starts, or no one would ever want to ride with me!


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

gearwhine said:


> I think your minimalism is nearing obsesseive with spreadsheets!


In my defense, that was for a week long mostly unsupported ride, but it was off the deep end of obsessive for sure.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

drag_slick said:


> +1 on the Jannd bags. Never had one fail on me yet!


That's the bag I've got, I bought it used and have been trying to figure out who makes them! Mine has no labels on it though...so I think these are just rebadged. Either way...I have the same thing as the mini mountain wedge, and it is by far the toughest fabric of any seat bags I've used. It has lasted me over a season after probably 1-2 seasons from the guy before me. Everything else I've used has only lasted a few rides. It fits snugly under the seat, and it holds a surprising amount of stuff for how small it is. So...+1 for Jaand from me too.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I like my Topeak wedge bag, it's solid and just big enough. I might get another one for my road bike but for now it's just as easy to put my tools/tube/etc. in my jersey pockets for short road rides. I also have my tools wrapped up in a Park neoprene pouch which keeps sharp stuff away from my tube and back if I have it in my jersey pocket.

http://www.topeak.com/products/WedgePacksQuickClick?WYSESSID=blb8bos5poj7t4dansh0vu64f5


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

I just got the Jandd, $6 on closeout:thumbsup: 
Thanks for the link Mr Pink57:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 646-ATL (Dec 11, 2008)

*Another Thanks for the Jandd Link*

I just ordered 2 (1 of each color) as I've been looking for a good deal on a mounted bag for a while, and that orange one won't hurt next hunting season.

Now to pick up a few tools to fill it with.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

drag_slick said:


> +1 on the Jannd bags. Never had one fail on me yet!


I know this is an old thread, but I had my jannd bag unzip for a second time this ride. i lost everything from the bag.

not cool. i wish the zipper would zip closed from top down so that gravity/vibration would not unzip the bag.

i really liked it otherwise..


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I had my jannd bag unzip for a second time this ride. i lost everything from the bag.
> 
> not cool. i wish the zipper would zip closed from top down so that gravity/vibration would not unzip the bag.
> 
> i really liked it otherwise..


I try to find the smallest seat bag I can find, and one that straps on tightly so it doesn't dangle. I used to put C02 cartridges, but now I just have a frame pump that goes on a thing using water bottle mounts. I've been using a cheap Performance bike seat bag for some time and it's ready to go to the grave. It has finally worn a hole through it from a couple of years of use. They were $6 at the time, so I bought two. 

My rides are usually about two hours long and I have a hard time fathoming why people want to pack so much crap on themselves and their bikes.


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

rydbyk said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I had my jannd bag unzip for a second time this ride. i lost everything from the bag.
> 
> not cool. i wish the zipper would zip closed from top down so that gravity/vibration would not unzip the bag.
> 
> i really liked it otherwise..


That's odd, and sucks for you. I have had mine over a year and it hasn't unzipped yet.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

rydbyk said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I had my jannd bag unzip for a second time this ride. i lost everything from the bag.
> 
> not cool. i wish the zipper would zip closed from top down so that gravity/vibration would not unzip the bag.
> 
> i really liked it otherwise..


give 'em a call. They'll probably warranty it for you.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I had my jannd bag unzip for a second time this ride. i lost everything from the bag.
> 
> not cool. i wish the zipper would zip closed from top down so that gravity/vibration would not unzip the bag.
> 
> i really liked it otherwise..


Mine is now seven years old? Heck.. I don't even remember how old it is, I've had it forever.. No problems with the zipper opening. If I had to guess at what's going to die on it first it will be the plastic clasp, but that is still fine..


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

No seat bag is a good seat bag...


----------

